# What Color Am I?



## My Bida Booger (Feb 20, 2012)

Dun or maybe a Lightish Bay/light buckskin???

Love the last pic of him!!


----------



## ginofalltrades (Feb 18, 2012)

I would go with Buckskin, I believe Dun usually have faint stripes below the knee.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm guessing a bay dun....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

SH-that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

He cant be a buckskin cause he has a visible dorsal stripe, its not counter shading, cause its visibly darker than his coat color.

Cant be a bay because he has a dorsal stripe.

And to my knowledge not every Dun shows the leg barring on the legs?

He has the Dorsal stripe, its crisp clean and doesnt fade away in the summer or winter. He has the black ear tips, he has the neck shadowing, and the molting on his shoulders and flanks...?

but maybe I'm wrong?? He's a noodle scratching color, the lady we bought him from didnt know what he was either, but maybe figured someone on here might now. I might get him color tested to the end the mystery hahah


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Evansk said:


> He cant be a buckskin cause he has a visible dorsal stripe, its not counter shading, cause its visibly darker than his coat color.
> 
> Cant be a bay because he has a dorsal stripe.
> 
> ...


It's possible he's buckskin or possibly bay. Check out this site http://www.duncentralstation.com/LookALikeColors.html 

Im still unsure. I keep choosing a color then I change my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I know ! He's a mystery lol I thought of different colors and wonder if the dorsal is real or counter shading I can't figure him, would help if the original owner knew what colors his parents were
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking through the sites pictures...maybe a brown dun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour are his parents? I am leaning towards brown based dun to be honest.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't know the color of his parents, bought of a lady who got him down south asked her and she doesn't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

This site has a good reference on the different colors  From the description the color looks to be a brown dun but you could have a mix of a dun and buckskin given that the markings on the legs are solid and not striped.

Colors and Definitions


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Dun. I have a "buckskin " colored norwegian, and from I have seen they are caleld brown duns. I also have a red dun 1/4 mare and her 6 yr old son whom is also a brown dun. Duns have the dorsal stripe.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I've always heard horses with line backs called dun, leg stripes or not. His particular color I've heard referred to as feral dun because its a genetic throwback to the prezwalski horses. My source seemed to know what she was talking about, she also said it was a discouraged colour among Minis because it was viewed as not a true buckskin and reverting to a less domesticated gene type, if that's possible.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Fargosgirl said:


> I've always heard horses with line backs called dun, leg stripes or not. His particular color I've heard referred to as feral dun because its a genetic throwback to the prezwalski horses. My source seemed to know what she was talking about, she also said it was a discouraged colour among Minis because it was viewed as not a true buckskin and reverting to a less domesticated gene type, if that's possible.


Where to start lol. 

Dun is a gene that causes the horse's base colour to dilute. It leaves the dorsal stripe. However, dorsals can be caused by other things, such as countershading. 

This colour is not a "genetic throwback". The przewalski horse is thousands of generations back in the modern horse's bloodlines. We don't have "throwbacks". Dun is a recognised gene within the modern horse population. This horse is probably a plain brown horse under it (brown, not bay). The addition of the dun gene dilutes the coat colour.

Also, it's not a true buckskin. That's about the only thing your friend has right. That's because buckskin is caused by the CREAM gene (the same gene that causes palomino, cremello, perlino, smoky cream, brownskin, smoky black). Dun is caused by the DUN gene. They are separate genetic occurances. Of course a dun is not a true buckskin.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Where to start lol.
> 
> Dun is a gene that causes the horse's base colour to dilute. It leaves the dorsal stripe. However, dorsals can be caused by other things, such as countershading.
> 
> ...



If i was to get him color tested, would I just test for Red Factor + Agouti and Dun Zygosity ?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would be interested to seem him tested for agouti (the one that tests for brown), dun and cream. There is no doubt in my mind that he is black based, so a red test would be telling you something you already know.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I really want to know what color he is, what a mystery! He is gorgeous! Love his coloring!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

*Color & Description*​







 















 







 








 


*Buckskin *A true colored buckskin should be the color of tanned deerhide with black points. Shades may vary from yellow to dark gold. Points (mane, tail, legs) can be dark brown or black. Buckskin is clean of any smuttiness. Guard hairs which are buckskin colored grow through the body coat up over the base of the mane and tail.​

*Dun* Dun is an intense color with a hide that has an abundance of pigment in the hairs. The dun color is a duller shade than buckskin and may have a smutty appearance. Most dun horses have dark points of brown or black. Dun horses sport the "dun factor" points which include dorsal and shoulder stripes, leg barring, etc.​
*Grulla*
Grulla is also an intense color. The body color can be mouse, blue, dove or slate colored, with dark sepia to black points. Grulla (pronounced grew-yah) has no white hairs mixed in the body hairs. Grulla horses have the dorsal and shoulder stripes, and leg barring.​
*Red Dun *The Red Dun will vary in shades of red, in the range of peach to copper to rich red. In all shades, the accompanying points will be darker red or chestnut and be in contrast to a lighter body color. Red Dun must have a definite dorsal stripe to be eligible. The dorsal stripe will usually be dark red and predominant. Leg barring and shoulder stripes are common. Horses with faint dorsal stripes that do not appear on photos may be denied registration.​
*Brindle Dun*
A different and unique body coloration with stripes appearing over the barrel of the body and most, if not all, the dun factor characteristics. Brindle Duns show up in the Netherlands and they are referred to as an ancient dun color. The peculiar body markings can appear in the form of tear drops or zebra stripes.​A true colored buckskin should be the color of tanned deerhide with black points. Shades may vary from yellow to dark gold. Points (mane, tail, legs) can be dark brown or black. Buckskin is clean of any smuttiness. Guard hairs which are buckskin colored grow through the body coat up over the base of the mane and tail.

From the IBHA website


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

K, that didn't work like I thought it would. But you get the idea


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I vote for brown dun too


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think he is a dun.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I say brown dun too


----------

